# alignment tool ???



## EVILGTO (Oct 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew where I can get a rear sub-frame alignment tool. Any help would be great..


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good question. Awhile back a Pedders dealer was doing a loan a tool program, with a nice chunk of a deposit down for it. I'm not sure you can buy one they are hard to come by, Holden only limited them out to dealers. I saw it on ls1gto.com sometime ago. I had the dealer do mine.


----------



## EVILGTO (Oct 29, 2010)

*?*

By dealer do you mean a gm dealer or a pedder dealer. I have friend that works at a gm dealer I'll ask him too.:willy::willy:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't see why any modern Hunter 4 wheel alignment machine couldn't get you spot on. I assume you're worried about thrust angle?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

EVILGTO said:


> By dealer do you mean a gm dealer or a pedder dealer. I have friend that works at a gm dealer I'll ask him too.:willy::willy:


Yes GM dealer.


Poncho Dan said:


> I don't see why any modern Hunter 4 wheel alignment machine couldn't get you spot on. I assume you're worried about thrust angle?


Front and rear cradles/subframe require alingment, there are special tools to do this task. If you do any type of maintance to the rear suspension allways do one side at a time to keep form mis-alinging the cradle.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You should be able to see that as total toe in the rear, which half of total toe is your thrust angle.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

That has nothing to do with the rear subframe. It is the relation to the rear subframe to the rest of the body.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually, you are correct, now that I think of it...

I'll have to bring this up to one of the instructors... we are on steering & suspension as we speak. I'm sure there is a way of measuring axle angle versus vehicle geometric centerline... perhaps by measuring rear setback, same as you would with a front cradle? The GTO can't be the only RWD IRS unibody car out there...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Actually, you are correct, now that I think of it...
> 
> I'll have to bring this up to one of the instructors... we are on steering & suspension as we speak. I'm sure there is a way of measuring axle angle versus vehicle geometric centerline... perhaps by measuring rear setback, same as you would with a front cradle? The GTO can't be the only RWD IRS unibody car out there...


I've been around this car for a long time, reading and having the service manual helps.

Cradle Tool - Pedders Suspension


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I've been around this car for a long time, reading and having the service manual helps.
> 
> Cradle Tool - Pedders Suspension


Yah, I've got the 2 volumes from Helms... though I haven't studied the suspension section much. Just looking at that picture though I'm not sure I understand how that tool works. Is it referencing those holes/points on the body they use to measure/straighten frames? From the pictures, it looks like one gigantic subframe connector to this n00b.

I have a hard time believing that a competent shop (read: competent technicians) with a modern rack couldn't align your cradle without a "special tool". I still think measuring hub center to hub center on each side would get you as close as that weird thing.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I turned just about every bolt on this car so the service manual comes in handy. I'm at work right now so I can't pull it up on the computer, I don't remember the procedure. It does use some holes in the body and I think it uses the front subframe mounts it may hold it in place while you tighten.


----------

